# the best world's tallest building title holders



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

name height tallest from x - x source

burj khalifa 828m 2010-?








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burj_khalifa

taipei 101 508m 2004-2010








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taipei_101

petronas towers 452m 1998-2004








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petronas_towers

willis (sears) tower 442m 1973-1998








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willis_tower

world trade center 417m 1971-1973








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_trade_center

empire state building 381m 1931-1972








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empire_state_building

chrysler building 319m 1930-1930








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysler_building

40 wall street (trump building) 282m 1930-1930








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/40_Wall_Street

woolworth building 241m 1913-1930








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woolworth_Building

metropolitan life tower 213m 1909-1913








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropolitan_Life_Tower

singer building (demolished) 187m 1908-1909









park row building 119m 1899-1908








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Park_Row_Building

manhatan life insurance building (demolished) 106m 1894-1899








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Park_Row_Building

world building (demolished) 94m 1890-1894








http://architecture.about.com/od/periodsstyles/ss/architecturalstyles_2.htm


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

All of them..


----------



## Barrosa (Dec 3, 2012)

its burj khalifa asia rules the world...........


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I don't think you are running out of ideas for polls here Highcliff.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

But btw this tournament was already held in sscXL, and PTT won from Woolworth.


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

ESB was tallest for so long, it's not even funny. Mostly due to the widespread crysis, but it's still amazing. I guess no building will outmatch it.


----------



## techspy (May 6, 2013)

I think it would be parkrow bulidings


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*A L L* of them _*minus *_the PTT.


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

^^ oi.. carik gaduh..?? :lol:

Burj khalifa is the only building that look really tall.. not like the other tower in the world. 
so burj khalifa is the best holder of the world's tallest title.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

In order for me: Chrysler building> Empire state building> Sears tower> world trade center> Woolworth building> 40 wall street> Singer building> Taipei 101> Burj khalifa> Metropolitan life tower> Petronas twin towers> Park row building> world building> manhattan life insurance building


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

UjaiDidida said:


> ^^ *oi.. carik gaduh*..?? :lol:
> 
> Burj khalifa is the only building that look really tall.. not like the other tower in the world.
> so burj khalifa is the best holder of the world's tallest title.


*Ofcourse not *; well, not if *BN/UMNO *wins again :nuts:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

again? this thread just screams for trouble...


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

My fave is the Empire State Building..


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

For me its ESB hands down..its a icon.. then chrysler, willis tower, WTC, PTT, and burj khalifa in no particular order


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Top 5 for me are WTC, Woolworth, Burj, Sears and ESB


----------

